# Truppenübungsplatz Münsterbusch



## derMichi (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo! 

In Münsterbusch bei Stolberg (Rhld.) ist ein Truppenübungsplatz der Bundeswehr. An "versteckter" Stelle gibts eine geile Strecke. Eher was zum "einfachen" Spaß haben. War jemand schonmal da? 
Hat jemand Lust, bei schönem Wetter und trockenen Bodenverhältnissen auf der Bike-/Crossstrecke ein wenig Zeit zu verbringen?


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Ja, den kenn ich! War schon ein paar mal dort. Sowohl mit dem Rad als auch mit Gewehr und Klappspaten!    Als ich's letzte mal mit dem Bike dort war, ist mir nach 'nem Sprung der Hinterreifen geplatzt. War wohl der Schlauch eingeklemmt oder sowas. Naja, egal...
Ich persönlich finde aber nicht, dass es sich lohnt dort mehr als ein paar Minuten zu verbringen. Aber es ist sicherlich etwas, das man mal in 'ne Tour einbinden könnte!
Am Wochenende muss man dort allerdings Slalom um die ganzen Spaziergänger mit Hunden fahren! Scheint sehr beliebt zum Gassi-gehen zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (6. Februar 2005)

Hi PacMan!

Mit Gewehr und Spaten habe ich da auch schon einige Tage verbracht  
Ich war da erst 2 Mal (an der Strecke) und bei beiden Malen war blödes Wetter so das der Boden total matschig war und man die Strecke nicht auskosten konnte. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, da so 1-2 Stündchen gemütlich mit ein-zwei Fläschen Bier zu verbringen  
Wenn doch endlich der Frühling käme...

Aber du hast recht. Auf den Waldwegen ist die Hölle los mit Leuten die mim Wautzi Gassi gehen. Vielleicht wirklich mal als Hintergedanke zur Einbindung in ne Tour. Meines Erachtens müsste man nur ziemlich viel Straße fahren um überhaupt mal dahin zu gelangen, oder kennst du einen Weg über Waldwege der dahin führt?


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ja, da war ich schon mal. bei einem wetter wie jetzt, machts echt spass eine runde da zu drehen - wenn die BW nicht da ist: die schicken einen nämlich mit eskorte zurück!!! das schild "achtung manöver, schiessübungen..." sollte man doch ernst nehmen   
Knax


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens müsste man nur ziemlich viel Straße fahren um überhaupt mal dahin zu gelangen, oder kennst du einen Weg über Waldwege der dahin führt?


...das stimmt so nicht. wenn ich aus richtung breinig komme, fahre ich erst ins gedautal... auch gar nicht so schlecht zum biken - nur klein halt. von da aus kommt man fast automatisch auf den übungsplatz.


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2005)

Ich fahre über Buschmühle (so heißt das dort!) schon mal, wenn ich meine Münsterländchen-Runde mache. Ich nutze dabei den Jubiläumsweg des Eifelvereins, sowie Teile der alten Vennbahntrasse. Über das Wälchden bei Verlautenheide fahre ich dann hinunter nach Buschmühle. Dort, an der Inde entlang findet sich ein netter Trail. Über Brander Wald, Würselener Wald und Probsteier Wald dann zurück nach Eschweiler.

Im Herbst bin ich diese Runde mit RS-Hunter mal gefahren.


----------

